# Problems with D-Link router



## jwolf6589 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been having all kinds of issues with a D-Link WIFI router in my house. I am having to reset it on a regular basis. But the funny thing is that my mom who uses Leopard is not having a problem in the world with it. The problems I am having is that I am unable to get a connection after a period of time (sometimes a day or two of usage). 

The funny thing about all this is that at home in my house I use a D-Link router (another type) and have used the Apple airport base station and have had no problems at all. Why I am having problems with this router is beyond me. Our WiFI network is insecure (its okay as we live in the sticks). I am clueless. My only guess is a incompatibility between Snow Leopard and this particular D-Link router. 


John


----------



## sgould (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder if your problem is  similar to mine.  I posted about it here:

http://macosx.com/forums/networking...n-safari-say-i-am-not-connected-internet.html

Since the last post I have installed a new computer (iMac) over the New Year and the same problem has occurred with that this morning.  It's a brand new computer and the software was fully updated before I used it in anger.  It started up on wi-fi OK and ran for a day.  This morning the wireless connection went down on this machine and also on my older Black MacBook.  BUT my iPhone was still connected and working through the same router.

Last time it happened I tried all the fixes suggested by members - deleting preferences etc - without success. A reset of the router cured the problem.

Both the new iMac and the MacBook are running 10.6.5 and have the new Airport Utility installed.

I find it odd that the Macs can lose wi-fi while the iPhone continues to work.

In the past I have lost wi-fi and a reset of the router has cured it, but the iPhone went down as well.  This was before the system and Airport upgrades.

Router is a Zoom (Xavi) ADSL X6 (802.11g+b).  It was very cheap and bought from a supermarket one Sunday afternoon when everything else was shut and my D-Link modem went down.  But it's been OK in general since I bought it.


----------

